# Phone number setup



## arriba! (May 23, 2006)

I would like to modify the phone number my DVR dials into in order to be able to use it during an upcoming vacation to Baja. For this I first need to know what the regular phone number the receiver now dials into. Does anybody know? And secondly, I would need to be able to change the initial dialing string to be able to dial a long distance code from there. Does anybody know if this can de achieved?

Thanks!!!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

From all signs the receivers are calling a toll free number. These are not normally reachable from outside of the United States. If your receiver does complete the call it E* will be aware of your location and could deactivate your receiver. Receivers should ONLY be connected to the phone line at the service address.

Unless you are operating under an RV exemption receivers should only be used AT your service address as well.


----------



## arriba! (May 23, 2006)

I guess youre right James. 

Thanks for responding!


----------



## DRATIFK (Dec 3, 2004)

arriba! said:


> I guess youre right James.
> 
> Thanks for responding!


I have sunrocket VOIP service and the phone number goes with me whereever I go because basically its a little box I connect to the router. DISH 622 and all dish receiver have no problem with sunrocket.


----------



## ZigSteenine (Apr 18, 2006)

James Long said:


> Unless you are operating under an RV exemption receivers should only be used AT your service address as well.


Ah come on. The man is paying for it. There is no problem with taking his receiver on vacation and it should work fine without the phone line hooked to it. He is not trying to cheat Dish.


----------



## ClarkBar (Mar 5, 2006)

I unplugged the phone line from my 622 during a severe bout of lightning. Next day, I got an onscreen message that said if I did not keep my phone line connected all the time, I would get charged for a second receiver. I have only the 622 activated at this time. 

I sent an e-mail to Dish and told them that I unplug all phone lines and OTA coax, some AC plugs, etc, during storms, since I have lost over $10,000 worth of electronics from lightning strikes, including a motherboard that got zapped via the phone line plugged into the modem. I said that I wanted to go on record that if lightning took out my 622 while the phone line was connected, I would expect Dish to replace the unit. 

I got a nice reply, in which they said they were sorry for the inconvenience. And that they were forwarding my remarks to engineering. I put the phone line through a spike protector, for what that is worth. I have found pieces of tower-mounted antennas all over the yard after a lightning strike. There is only one way to protect electronics from lightning. Pull the AC plug, pull the coaxes and pull the phone lines. I have charred ham-radio gear to prove my point - along with a TV, a couple of phones, a clock, and so on. 

They need to lighten up and not start messaging us until the phone has been disconnected for a week or so - at the minimum. I foget to connect it after a storm. 

I used to move my 508 between my house and ranch without a phone connection. As I recall, there was even something in a manual about this being okay. Kind of an oversized Pocket Dish.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I've lost some expensive equipment at work thanks to phone line lightning problems. We ended up buying cheaper equipment ($1500 vs $3500) that was less sensitive to the issue (also less features) and grounding everything that we could. We can't disconnect the phone line.

Some locations have more problems with lightning than others.


----------

